# Kawaishi + My Method Of Judo



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

hi i have a old book by kawaishi my method of judo 1955

is this the entire list of judo techniques on this book?

also i have heard that some of the move shown on this book are now illegal by the kodokan which ones are they?

how would you rate the book?


thanks

terry


----------



## Aegis (May 2, 2003)

Basically any technique which puts stress on any joint but the arm is banned: leglocks, wristlocks, necklocks, throws using only leg-vs-leg method (ie/ kani basami)...

A lot of the techniques which were present in Judo's original form are now no longer taught in most places, which is a real shame. I'm considering switching to a more classical Judo style, as I feel that the art has been largely forgotten and replaced with the sport.


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

> A lot of the techniques which were present in Judo's original form are now no longer taught in most places, which is a real shame.



yes it is, in japan are there still traditional judo practitioners?


----------

